# komische Fehlermeldungen bei 'make'



## MetallDragon (13. Juni 2004)

hi Leute,
Ich will gleich zur Sache kommen:
Ich habe Probleme bei der installation von Programmen, die als *.tar.gz vorliegen.
Der ./configure-Befehl klappt ohne probleme aber sobald ich 'make' eingebe bekomme ich bei manchen Programmen nur noch Fehlermeldungen, die sich ähnlich anhören, wie die Fehlermeldungen eines C-Compilers.
Hatt gcc da etwas mit zu tun ? bzw. Wie kann es sein, dass nach erfolgreichem ausführen von './configure' haufenweise Fehler beim 'make' Befehl auftreten ?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. Juni 2004)

"komische Fehlermeldungen" sagt mir persönlich nicht so viel. Wie wäre es wenn du uns mal die Ausgabe zeigst,
damit wir bewerten können ob das komisch ist?
Oder vielleicht zeigst du uns auch die Fehlermeldungen die "sich ähnlich anhören, wie die Fehlermeldungen eines C-Compilers." Das wäre auch ganz nett. Insofern du mit GCC kompilierst,
und du beim kompilieren Fehler ausgespuckt bekommst dann wird der wohl was damit zu tun haben


----------



## MetallDragon (13. Juni 2004)

Die Fehler ausgabe ist mehrere Bildschirmseiten lang...
aber eine haüfiger Fehler ist z.B. :
_glibwww-init.c 337: "HT_ERROR" undeclared (fist use in this function)_
mit verschiedenen begriffen anstadt "HT_ERROR".
Ist doch sehr komisch, dass es Probleme beim compilen gibt oder ?


----------



## RedWing (15. Juni 2004)

Kannst du die Fehlermeldung vielleicht in ein File umleiten und es per Anhang 
mitschicken, man könnte dann mehr draus lesen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## MetallDragon (16. Juni 2004)

Ich habe die Fehlermeldungen mal als File gespeichert und angehängt.
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass gcc nicht die nötigen Header findet?

_glibwww-init.c:2:21: WWWCore.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:3:23: WWWStream.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:4:22: WWWTrans.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:5:21: WWWHTTP.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:6:21: WWWMIME.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:7:20: WWWFTP.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:8:21: WWWFile.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:9:22: WWWGophe.h: No such file or directory
glibwww-init.c:10:20: WWWZip.h: No such file or directory
_ 

deutet darauf hin.
Aber wo findet man die nötigen Header ?


----------



## RedWing (16. Juni 2004)

Genau da ist der Fehler! Das Package welches diese Headerfiles enthält heißt
w3c-libwww-devel.

Hier
solltest du dein package finden. Dieses einfach nachinstallieren und deine Probleme sollten verschwinden.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## MetallDragon (16. Juni 2004)

thx. Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.
Ist aber auch komisch, dass weder was in der Readme steht noch die Header dabei sind, wenn sie benötigt werden...


----------



## MetallDragon (16. Juni 2004)

Jup mit den zwei Headern (für die installation brauchte man noch einen) konnte ich jetzt die Library installieren. 
Das Problem: Das Programm, für das ich die Library intalliert habe braucht noch einen Header (applet-widget.h).
Soweit kein Problem. Doch leider ist der Header nur für RH 7-7.3 verfügbar und für RedHat conralib oder so. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich damit was anfangen kann oder ob die ReHat 9 bei den Headern abwärtskompatibel ist ?
thx M.D

//edit: Ich habe einfach das rpm für RH 7.3 installiert. Jetzt gehts.
Warum gibt es denn dann eigendlich für jede RedHat-Version ein eigenes Package ?


----------



## RedWing (16. Juni 2004)

Also ich glaub das liegt daran, das jede Distri seine eigenes release des gcc 
mit sich bringt und da der mit zunehmender Distriversion ,von Redhat zum Beispiel, modifiziert wird , brauchst du für jede neue Distriversion auch neue Softwarepackage Binary Releases.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

